# Just spotted



## Cosworthhead (Feb 1, 2011)

Are those euro lamps or were those stock for usa?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Those are German 32b sedan VW Santana Euro lights. The Best upgrade for the 1986+ Quantum since they have the corner markers. The German 32b Passat has turn inner fog lights with outer headlights as the turn signals are in the bumper & fenders.


----------



## Cosworthhead (Feb 1, 2011)

eurowner said:


> Those are German 32b sedan VW Santana Euro lights. The Best upgrade for the 1986+ Quantum since they have the corner markers. The German 32b Passat has turn inner fog lights with outer headlights as the turn signals are in the bumper & fenders.


Wow.. More rare than I knew... Cool, thxs for info


----------

